# Zamboni needs your prayers and healing energy pls



## 3K9Mom

As some of you know, Zamboni suffered from pancreatitis last week. 

If I had known more about pancreatitis, I might have been able to prevent this. It affects females more than males, older dogs more often, hypothyroid dogs very frequently, and cocker spaniels are particularly prone. Zamboni is a nearly 16 year old female beagle/spaniel (we were never sure what kind of spaniel), and about a year ago, she was diagnosed hypothyroid. 

But I didn't know. And I continued to feed her a high-protein, high fat, grain feed food. She had thrived on it in in the past -- until last week, when she stopped eating and started to vomit blood. 

She was hospitalized, stabilized, wouldn't eat in the hospital. But we did get her eating some food at home, finally. In fact, on Sunday, she ate about 40% of her regular food intake. And that was WITHOUT appetite stimulant medicine. 

But Monday night, her packmate, Camper died unexpectedly. And she hasn't eaten a meal since, even with the appetite stimulants. I just boiled up ground buffalo, which is a bit fattier than I'd like, but I thought I have to get SOMETHING in her. She took a tiny bite (after a lot of begging by me). But that was it. 

I'd like to think she just needs a few days to deal with her grief, but the problem is that she stopped eating LAST Monday, and other than Sunday, she hasn't really eaten much of anything. She's losing weight and muscle mass. She's drinking water, so that's good. 

But I'm terribly worried. If you could send her your prayers, healing thoughts and energy, please, I'd really appreciate it. She's an older girl, but she had been doing quite well, keeping her GSD brother and her feisty beagle puppy sister in line, doing the water treadmill once a week, and going to the dog park with us twice a week, trotting around and having a great time. As you may recall, she had taken her first agility class last fall, and she still works on the agility equipment in our backyard every sunny day we have here. 

She was almost out of the woods, but Camper's death was a huge set-back. But she's half beagle. She's stubborn. She's lost packmates before and bounced back. I know she can. I think this time, if she can get some help from her GSD friends around the world, it would help though. 














Thanks,
Lori


----------



## sitstay

I hope she recovers. I'll be thinking about her and wishing her the best. I am sorry to hear that you have lost Camper.
Sheilah


----------



## marylou

We are thinking of you ~ what a beautiful dog Zamboni is!


----------



## TMarie

Oh Zamboni, Huge heartfelt prayers for you to eat and get better. Mommy needs you to be healthy sweety.


----------



## Catu

A hug with recovery energy for the old brave lady.


----------



## mspiker03

Shall we schedule a chanting session soon?

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## marksmom3

Get well soon Zamboni!!


----------



## Tetley's Mom

Get well big girl!


----------



## Cooper&me

she has my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## dd

She is beautiful - well, they both are. very best wishes for a speedy return of appetite. 

Is she allowed to have nice smelly foods like freeze-dried sardines? That might get the juices flowing.


----------



## GabbyBond

Zamboni...you better heal up real quick for mom! I know it's April Fools...but it really did snow for you today. Perhaps Camper and Grover sent you those flakes for old times sake. And to make you feel better. Sending healing thoughts and hugs from a little bit up north!


----------



## Brightelf

Grimmi and I have paws crossed and prayers, sending positive, healing energy to sweet Zamboni! Prayers are being beamed out to Boni right now-- and will continue!!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Oh Lori...I didn't know. Prayers and best wishes from the NY gang.





















</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama is sending her Super-Dog cape to Boni! She wants her to start eating!!!!!!

She says tripe, tripe, tripe, tripe. She bets Boni won't turn that down! 

http://www.greentripe.com/tripeamonial.htm

Please, Boni, hang in there! 

Lori,

Have you tried baby food?


----------



## LisaT

And where the heck have I been, hadn't a clue about the pancreatitis, or Capmer. Pancreatits is one of the first things that Indy taught me about. I was wondering last night what was going on, you haven't been here as much?

I am so sorry about Camper, what a double whammy for Zamboni. 

High protein is okay, high fat not. 

You might try somw l-glutamine powder mixed in apple juice. 

I think Ignatia is the main homeopathic remedy for grief? I'd double check that. 

I'm gonna go see if I can forward you my liquid diet from the phone. 

Hang in there Zamboni!


----------



## LJsMom

Prayers, positive thoughts and healing energy all going out to Zamboni!

That's good info you posted about pancreatitis.


----------



## LisaT

For some reason I can't create a pm from my phone. 

Maybe you can find some ideas in here. 

*Indy’s liquid diet (she is a 35 lb dog)* 

Used when she had very bloody diarrhea, severe abdominal cramping, etc. There was no vomiting. The products I used were ones that I knew she did not have an issue (for example, some dogs might be allergic to the ingredients in the GF 600).

The two mixes were alternated throughout the day.



*For nutrition and electrolyte balance, mixed the ingredients below with water:* 

<ul>[*] Whey protein (ON brand - Optimum Nutrition, vanilla flavored, in the black wrapping, contains no aspartame, sucralose, or stevia)

½ of a regular glycoflex ground up (GF 600 by vetriscience, perna mussel, alfalfa, brewer’s yeast) – the perna mussel contains glucosamine which helps the lining of the digestive system, the alfalfa and brewer’s yeast contains vitamins and minerals

Primal Defense powder by Garden of Life (contains soil organisms to populate the digestive tract with good stuff)

a digestive enzyme (1 similase)

a pinch of sea salt

a teaspoon of unrefined honey (worked best if I just let her lick that off the spoon, although sometimes would put in the mix)
[/list] 

*For healing of the digestive system* 

<ul>[*] Powdered l-glutamine mixed with apple juice (juice with no sugar added)

a probiotic from the refrigerated section of the health food store (containing acidophilous, bifidus, and bulgaricus)
[/list] 

Herbs given were slippery elm and aloe vera gel capsules – on the aloe vera, make sure it’s the gel, not the root or other part of the plant – you can get the pure liquid in juice form from the health food store, but I didn’t have any fresh on hand, so I used the capsules. These were given daily – 2 to 3 times a day, but I don’t remember the timing.

I also gave an occasional ginger capsule. I would not use ginger in a dog that shows heat signs – like panting a lot, or one that seeks cool places to lie down. My Indy is a sun lover and will lay in the sun for hours – ginger produces more heat in the body so I knew that this would work for her. In a dog that has enough internal heat (I suspect these are more male dogs), ginger may hurt more than help. If ginger is indicated, this can be a wonder herb.

Indy went four days without solid food. On day 5 she was checked by a vet – no signs of dehydration, energy good, etc. On the fifth night, I minced her regular food in a blender so it could be digested easier. I did that for about 2 days and then we were back to our regular routine.


----------



## LisaT

There is nothing in the above that would be harmful for pancreatitis, though, contrary to intuition, I used a pancreatic enzyme when Indy had pancreatitis.


----------



## WiscTiger

Sending healing powers to Zamboni. Hang in there little one.

Lakota has pancreatitis, Fat is his biggest problem. When he isn't having a flare up he is fine.

Forgot to add: if your Buffalo is too fatty, rinse it with warm water in a strainer.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Lisa, did you feed this with a syringe when Indy didn't eat? And is most of this stuff available at a health food store? Or a FAST online retailer? I can order online and ship overnight, but I can't wait around a few days for a company to prepare the order for shipping before they overnight it. 

Ruth, tripe sounds great, but I'm seeing 7-8% MIN fat (so it could actually be double that). We have to aim far lower for canned food. Augh. 

Ok, I'm off to pick up Meri. She's at training, hopefully having some fun.







Here's another reason to take classes and get involved with a training facility and get to know the trainers there. They really can help pick up the slack when your world is falling apart. 

And internet friends do that too.







Thanks everyone.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Lori, 

Can you get this stuff? It's fresh frozen and the fat content says 6%. It's not canned, it's in a tube and refridgerated. Everyone is carrying it around here right now. Chama's been on it for a week now and is doing well.

It seems very digestible.

http://www.delifreshpet.com/products/index.htm


----------



## Barb E

_*Zooming healing thoughts north and a bunch of







s too*_


----------



## LisaT

Most can be found at a good health food store. Maybe vitacost online too, but I don't know about the overnight ship. 

The backup whey protein to use would be the isopure, it's easily twice as expensive, just an fyi. 

No need for the glycoflex mix, but if you are giving a vitmin with liver flavor or something, it can be ground up. 

I didn't have to force feed indy, but I did pull out the syringe in case I had to.


----------



## DancingCavy

Oh no, Zamboni! You've gotta eat something, pupper!! The Crew and I will send good thoughts your way and hope that Zamboni ends her self-imposed fasting soon.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

It's so hard to tell the real fat amount. I second the baby food idea and was also wondering about low fat canned cat food (or kibble)? Or pureeing the kibble she's getting. She's a picky one too right? Maybe a shot of B vitamins would help? Some banana? 

Also hate to think of this but could there be an obstruction?

Geez I am so sorry. Please tell the Queen to be well.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Zamboni is half beagle. She'd normally eat anything that isn't tied down -- except fruit.







(She's a pain to get pills into; that's likely what you're sort of remembering.) The internist's office said to avoid baby food, that it tends to be high in fat...? I guess, if they make it like puppy food. Really? I dunno. 

I have a website for that. I'm off to research. 

Shot of B vitamins. Dang. I was at my regular vet's today for refills (the internist is on vacation this week. Figures, right?). I wanted to get Boni a shot of B vitamins. Totally forgot. I need to start making lists. My brain isn't working. I guess I'm going back tomorrow. 

Wouldn't the ultrasound have shown an obstruction? And what could obstruct? She doesn't really play with toys anymore. Never has been one to mess with sticks or rocks. And she stopped chewing my most expensive leather shoes about 12 years ago.







Her stools are soft, but normal in size/formation. 

(There. I knew we couldn't get through a whole thread without talking about poop.







)


----------



## BowWowMeow

This is the kind of baby food they carry at the health food stores. Very low fat: http://www.earthsbest.com/products/product/1835.php

Cat food is higher fat than dog food. 

When Cleo wasn't eating I pureed baby food, added non-fat yogurt and vitamins and used a syringe to get it into her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ah! Picky with pills yes. But Beagle otherwise. Tomorrow I will look at the low fat cat food-that seems to be really tempting just to spark the appetite, get it going. Huh-baby food-never read the jar. 

I had to start putting my lists on my phone because I'd forget my lists. Yikes. 

I am wondering with the stress on the GI system if anything moved, telescoped, etc? I hate even suggesting it and truly believe that her not eating is caused by her not eating if that makes sense but am now all nervous about these things since Kyah. 

It's hard too because low fat removes the "good stuff" from the list-Arby's etc. 

She is drinking though? Would a canned food slurry work? Heavy on the water? 

Okay I will stop now. Wait-weird thought-way weird-memorial type service for all of you with the meal after, all eating together? Or if you have a good communicator. I need to get some sleep as you can tell but wanted to toss that out and run. Take care. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I found that canned cat food list but can't read it on the phone: http://www.geocities.com/jmpeerson/CanFoodNew.html

I am just trying to think of something to spark her appetite-and given Bruno's ability to leap over tall buildings to get to cat food I hope that it might work. 

I saw Innova low fat was like 4% and I think (couldn't get it lined up) Blue Buffalo kitten was lower as were a couple "I won't look at the ingredients but if it kickstarts the eating I will pretend they are good" type foods. 

Night now!

Eta: I need to be more specific: not a whole can, not meals but teaspoons over time mixed with water to bring back the palate and remind the dog that eating is okay. Of a very low fat highly palatable food.


----------



## BowWowMeow

It's really common with pancreatitis that the dog doesn't want to eat. They feel really crappy. I've seen animals go through this before. You need to get them jump started again but you don't want to do it by causing the pancreatitis to flare again.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Innova's low fat dog food is 3% min, but when I looked on their website for nutritional analysis, it's actual 6.something. Guaranteed analysis isn't good enough here. Those mins are scary, can't trust 'em. 

I'm going to see if the co-op or Whole Food is open late for Lisa's ingredients and the baby food Ruth suggested (I'm waiting for Dh to come home. I don't like leaving Boni alone right now). If not, I'll be there first thing tomorrow. 

She ate some Lean Treats http://www.amazon.com/Butler-NutriSentials-Lean-Treats-resealable/dp/B000A3SKE0/ref=pd_sim_k_2 at the vet's office. These things are gross with salt, corn syrup and chicken byproduct. But they're 4% min and 7% max fat. AND she loves them. I only ever let her eat them at the vet's. I figured she might eat one, and sure enough, she mowed down 4 in rapid succession. 

So my vet suggested that I puree a few of them with boiled chicken, which I did. I got her to eat a couple bites. Dh is expected home any minute and I'm hoping she'll eat a cup or so of the disgusting concoction for him. But it's low fat, and if she eats it, what's a few byproducts between friends?


----------



## BowWowMeow

It looks like the earliest any of your co-ops close is 10pm. Some of them are open until 11 or 12. Whole Prices is open until 10. 

Who cares about by-products?







At this point in her life you're not protecting her long term health! The goal is just to get her to eat. When Chama was sick I was feeding her ginger snaps! 

Have you tried force feeding her with the syringe? Sometimes you just need to get them jump started on the eating. I know it's traumatic but it's a sure way to get stuff down her. Just be sure to put a towel on her and on yourself because it's messy. 

The lowest fat kibble I know of is the Wellness Core. If she is into crunchy things right now maybe you can feed her that?


----------



## LisaT

I was feeding the _regular_ Innova which prompted Indy's first flare up. She didn't want to eat, and that's *serious* for her.

Lots of little tiny meals so her stomach doesn't get empty and doesn't get full.

The specialist I took Indy to when she had her pancreas ultrasounded, said that they don't really know what causes the pancreatitis. Intolerance to fat is a result, but not typically the cause. You do need to keep low fat from now on, BUT JUST AS IMPORTANT, it can be triggered by food allergies, parasites, infections, etc.. SO, do be careful of the ingredients in what she eats. Because she is eating so very little, a little indiscretion turns into a big one.

Believe it or not, with Indy, I fed her (white) rice and peas for about three days, very small meals, several times a day. Then I went to low fat CA Nat'l Lamb and Rice, and ultimately a few other kibbles before it was clear that she had to have a home prepared diet.

Whatever her main protein was when this flared up, I would stay away from it.

If the only thing you can get in her is some l-glutamine mixed with apple juice, I bet that will make her feel better.


----------



## 3K9Mom

She ate Chicken a la Lean Treats. And even managed to take a bit of boiled buffalo. Whew! (I swear, she'll do anything for Dh.)

I have CA Natural low fat kibble. She was eating a bit of that Sunday. We'll try that again tomorrow. She likes crunchy a lot. She did like the Avoderm canned (3.-4.5% fat) on Sunday. But today, she sneered at me when I offered it. I may have to wait on that. 

Interesting about food allergies and parasites. Her last fecal (about 2 mos ago) was negative. Should I re-run one? 

Her kibble was Duck/turkey Instinct with a bit of NB fish/sweet potato mixed in. Duck and Fish are easy to avoid. She always has done extremely well on real ground or breast of turkey (boiled), better on that than even chicken. I guess we can avoid it for the foreseeable future and see what happens. 

And yes, she'll only eat a bit at a time, but on Sunday, it was frequently. She made it clear that she was hungry often. 

Ok, I'm off to Whole Paycheck!


----------



## LisaT

Indy's fecal was clear with her first 'bout of pancreatitis, BUT, she had some raccoon roundworms several months earlier (they like to invade the central nervous system), so the internist and vet thought to redo the panacur. With home-treatment and panacur, she got better.

She had a bad relapse later. OOPS, we forgot to retreat with the panacur two or three weeks later. Both the vet and I forgot (and now I can't remember the time frame). This time we treated with panacur and Albon, and retreated with panacur 2 or 3 weeks later, and she never had a major relapse after. Of course, part of that might have been the homecooked diet that was started 6 months later.

She has had high lipase for the majority of her life, which seems to have disappeared these last couple of years after several rounds of doxycycline. That could be from infection or inflammation, it's not clear, I try not to read anything into that. .

The last words of the internist was that he thought this would not be the end of troubles for Miss Indy. She was 2 1/2 years old then. He was right. It's always possible that her vaccine problems contributed to the pancreas issues too. I do believe that those dogs prone to pancreatitis need higher levels of antioxidants, and after that she always need pancreatic enzymes.

I sure hope that she starts feeling better soon. It's absolutely heartbreaking when they are so miserable.


----------



## ninhar

Poor Zamboni. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Qyn

Sorry to read this. Our maltese was always a problem eater until feeding raw but now with his heart problem he lost his appetite but he has to have medication. I wrap it in shaved roast beef (no fat) and I force it between the natural gap just behind two teeth behind the canines. Once he get the taste he seems to get the idea and will even eat his dinner. He seems to have a "yuck" factor with the smell of things he normally loved until he gets a taste of it. Maybe the same will work with Zamboni - she just needs to get her appetite stimulated. 

Come of Zamboni, you can do it, girl.


----------



## barbprzyby

Adding my prayers for Zamboni to feel better and be able to eat.
Whatever is the best treatment - may it become obvious and available for you.
Get well Zamboni-


----------



## BowWowMeow

How is Zamboni today?


----------



## LisaT

Checking in also to see how she is doing.


----------



## Daisy1986

Just saw this thread on Zamboni. Poor guy loses a friend AND feeling sick.









You have not left my thoughts or prayers.









Come on Zam eat for mommy!


----------



## LJsMom

Pretty please Zamboni, we need some good news today.


----------



## gsdlove212

sending out the energy and appetite for Zamboni!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh I had not even seen this! Poor Zamboni, I hope you get her eating today. 

I am so sorry you lost Camper, I had no idea.


----------



## JenM66

Come on Zamboni.....you don't need to worry about your girlish figure. As my 101 year old grandmother would say, "Nancy, Judy, Kitty, Libby, Zamboni, eat. I cooked all day....eat" (yup, Italian grandmother who couldn't keep her 9 kids names straight!).

Have you tried the Natural Balance food rolls? You can grate them with a cheese grater over regular food, feed them separately? Just wondering. Also, baby food - off the spoon, please - is a huge hit for Gracie when she's not feeling well.


----------



## Mary Jane

Lori,

You do so much for your dogs, starting with the fabulous imagination in naming-Campeche-Zamboni-like poetry. I really trust that Zamboni will realize that you need her as much as she needs you.

This is a low tech solution for food-what about fresh chicken broth (defatted of course) good digestible protein.

Hope to hear good news,
Mary Jane


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Zamboni -- Update.*

Thanks to Jean's suggestion, I remembered to call the vet's office to get the Vit B shot. I asked to speak to a tech to get in for the injection. One of the vets picked up the phone immediately. 

Zamboni's BUN has doubled from 58 on Saturday to 110 today. She suggested we come in for the injections and fluids. She also wanted me to learn how to give sub-Q fluids at home. Dh met me there because I wanted him to learn as well. Good thing he did -- I'm usually good with medical stuff, but my brain couldn't keep up with the explanation about hoses, switches and what gets opened first. 

I asked the vet flat-out what Zamboni's chances are. I don't want to put her through all this if her chances are really bad. She said she sees it going either way. On one hand, she's an older dog. On the other hand, as she put it "She's Zamboni," meaning, she already was beating this before; she's stubborn, has a history of good health care and nutrition, and she just keeps plugging along. She agreed that the stress of losing Camper just knocked her back a lot. If we can get her over that hump, it might be enough. 

She felt that the increase of the kidney values may very well be temporary, due to inflammation. There's no way to know except to keep giving fluids, monitor, and see what happens. She gave me abx. The culture we ran last week was negative, but she's just not confident about that (there was something in the ultrasound that made her less than sure). So we're running another culture, to double check. A UTI would cause a spike in kidney values too. 

This morning, Boni wouldn't even consider eating food, including the Lean Treats Chicken food. I didn't make it to the health food store last night, so I went today. She wouldn't eat the baby food -- not any variety I gave her. So I mixed up the chicken & rice, green beans, banana & apples. I added l-carnitine, whey protein, a tiny splash of aloe, probiotics and a multi-vitamin. I diluted it (and sweetened it up) with organic apple juice.

We sat on the kitchen floor and I syringe-fed her. She wasn't thrilled, but she accepted it. I inserted through the side of her mouth, narrating, "Squirt. Now swallow." And she seemed ok with it. In fact, about halfway through, she kind of got into the rhythm. It wasn't nearly as messy as I expected. I got a sense that she was relieved to be eating something after all this time. 

In the end, she ate about 1 1/4 jars of the food -- about 80 calories. 

We celebrated with a Lean Treat. But those are salty, so I have to watch her intake of those with her kidneys. 


I've also asked my mom to fly up here. First, Zamboni adores my parents. When I was single and used to travel a lot on business, she used to stay with them. She considers their home her second home. Last time we visited, when it was time to leave, she sat on the porch and I had to tell her "LET"S GO!" firmly. She was rather disinclined to leave Grandma's. (And this was after a wildfire destroyed my parents home that she knew so well. She's adaptable that girl -- doesn't matter if it's a new house. It's still hers!) 

I think that having Grandma up here will cheer her up, and hopefully make her stronger. Maybe she'll eat for my mom too. 

Also, I've realized I need the help. I was overwhelmed looking at all of the supplements at Whole Foods. I couldn't find what I needed and when a saleswomen asked me if I needed help, I burst into tears. Yesterday, when I shopped at Costco (which was easily Camper's favorite place to shop), I cried my way through the store. So Mom can help me with Zamboni which has become nearly a full-time job with her frequent (cooked) meals, 12 or so medicines that have to be given throughout the day, and help me take care of Meri. (I bought some Rescue Remedy for Meri while I was at the store). I bet she'll even help me clean up my house, which is looking pretty scary right now. 

Please continue to keep Zamboni in your prayers. It can go either way. If we can all just push her toward health, I'd be forever grateful. 

At this point, I have an appointment for Saturday to get BUN checked and again on Monday. And we'll be giving sub-Q fluids every day between now and then. The culture will be back in 3-4 days.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Good timing. I was checking in and you just posted. I do not have to wait no more for news! 

Sounds very hopeful! He ate! You had to help but he ate. This is good! 

AND Grandma's coming!! This is wonderful. I am glad for Zamboni and YOU! Very good to let someone help. This is good. You need this now. Makes me feel a little better that they will be there for you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

I bet with the fluids you will see her appetite will improve! Since she was drinking you'd think...but sometimes no! Yay- I consider this good news and great that your mom is coming.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Lori, your post made me cry. Sending a hug to you. I bet that seeing your mom is just what Zamboni needs.


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Oh, I am SO HAPPY your mom is coming. I am sure this will boost Zamboni girl up.

Still keeping sweet Zamboni in my prayers, lets get that appetite going!

Hugs to you Lori, and Zamboni.


----------



## mspiker03

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Even more good thoughts are being transported up to WA from SD via your mom!!! (I've secretly slipped them in her bag!)


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Lori, 

You must be a wreck!







We are all pulling for Zamboni and sending out the strongest healing energy possible. And sending you and Patrick big hugs! 

I understand how stressful this is. Some days I feel completely overwhelmed taking care of all my animals' health needs and combine that with grieving and it's just too much. I am really glad your mom is coming to help out. 

Cleo, who also has a history of kidney problems and mysterious inflammation in her intestines, has decided to go off of her food, no doubt in solidarity with Boni (they are the same age, I think). I am giving her that Amino B-Plex stuff to get her appetite going. Oy!!!!!!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Yeah for Mom !!







I'm so glad that you will have some help, and I'm sure it will be good for Zamboni too.

Try not to worry about getting things "right" -- it sounds like you have enough to keep her going until her digestive system heals a bit and she starts eating on her own. Give yourself a gift of some quiet time somewhere, just for you









Keep us posted when you can, and let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

I haven't posted yet but we've been sending nonstop healing thoughts and prayers from our KY pack - from teeny tiny Chi puppy prayers to great big GSD prayers and lots of sizes in between - all comin' your way! 

I'm so glad your mom is coming. It will be so nice for Zamboni and wonderful for you to have some support. I don't care how grown up we get, sometimes we just need our moms!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAlso, I've realized I need the help. I was overwhelmed looking at all of the supplements at Whole Foods. I couldn't find what I needed and when a saleswomen asked me if I needed help, I burst into tears. Yesterday, when I shopped at Costco (which was easily Camper's favorite place to shop), I cried my way through the store.


Oh, sweetie.







I had a Costco moment after Dena died. I can't even remember now what set me off, but I remember walking through the store fighting off tears. 

I know that if there's any way that Zamboni can make it through this crisis, you'll make it happen. I'm so glad your mom is coming, it sounds like you really need some emotional support right now.


----------



## marylou

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

We are sending some healing (and hungry!) thoughts your way ~


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Just checking in on Boni before we head up north. After 2 doses of B vitamin stuff Cleo is eating again. I hope Boni is doing the same!!!!!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

We're keeping the prayers going and beaming lots of positive energy across the country.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Quick update. Mom arrived last night. Zamboni seemed confused at first, but that could have been due to all the noise.

Meri went NUTS, started to run around the house baying like a darn fool beagle (it's the first time I've really heard her bay. She usually barks). She was clearly afraid. She's very social, pulling toward people on walks wanting to meet them. But she's used to having her big brother to back her up. Even when she's on her own (without him around), she's confident. She's been shaken up by this loss as well. This is the first time we've had a visitor where she's on her own. Even this morning, she was still barking at Mom.









So Mom is giving Meri her meals, and snacks. There's one way to a beagle's heart.









She's gone to training again today, which is safe and comfortable. She was even timid with the front desk staff whom she knows and usually likes. Our trainer will bring her into the puppy class and she'll meet and interact with all the puppy owners as well. And anyone else that comes in and out of the business. That should help her get her socializing "legs" back.

Last night at bedtime, Boni ate about 1/3 cup of kibble when my mom sat on her bed and hand-fed it to her.









This morning, she wouldn't eat again. So I force-fed her again.







She's still accepting it pretty easily, so that's good. I've managed to squirt the baby food mixture all over the kitchen, including all over my mom's clothes this morning. That syringe is tricky to transition from filling mode to feeding mode and Squirt! Oh well. I'll scrub the ceiling eventually. 

Mom is in her room folding towels (I use 2-3 towels with every feeding, which is approx 4-5 times a day), and talking to Zamboni. 

I'm also going through a lot of baby food. I may have to learn to make this stuff. Me. Cook baby food. Whoever would have thunk?









Tomorrow, we'll get a BUN count. That will be critical. If her numbers go down to below 80 or so, we're in good (ish) shape.


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*








Lori Keeping fingers and paws crossed for low Bun numbers.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Praying for good numbers tomorrow.

Baby Food Maker
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/...food&cm_src=SCH


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Lori, was it after a kibble meal that she refused to eat the next morning? Have you noticed a pattern there at all? It might be too soon for kibble?

Sure am hope those numbers are heading in the right direction.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Oh Lori - I don't know how I missed this thread. What a horrible time you've had lately...

My Murphy is 17 and has outlived three of her brothers. With the first two, she quit eating for almost two weeks. I was frantic trying to get something in her. She finally started eating on her own, but it was very scary. When I knew we were going to lose Max last April, I was terrified that she would again stop eating. At her age, it would have been extremely scary. But I was amazed when she continued to eat - thank goodness. They take the death of another animal very hard, but eventually, they seem to snap out of it, once they establish a new routine. Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to Zamboni and to Meri that she will soon adjust also.

What a terrific mom you must have! Bless her heart for coming to help. I'm sure you can use the emotional support - nothing quite like a mom to provide comfort...


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Do you acupuncture would improve Zamboni's mental state? My son always felt very relaxed and peaceful after a treatment.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Checking in on Boni from Ontario! Glad to hear you're getting some food into her and that your mom is there now. I had problems with the syringe backing up and then kind of exploding when I loading the food and it sounds like that's what happened to you too. I always seemed to end up with the food on my face.









After Chama bloated I made her baby food. Here's what I did: I bought a roasted chicken and took off the white meat (be sure to get one with low salt or cook it yourself). I boiled some sweet potatoes (or you can buy organic canned sweet potatoes at the coop) and then I pureed the chicken in the food processor with the cooked sweet potatoes. Then I added some non-fat yoghurt and some pumpkin. If you buy the canned sweet potatoes it will make the whole thing really easy. I made a decent sized batch of food that way. I also triple cooked some brown rice and after it finished cooking I folded in some scrambled raw eggs so that they cooked in the rice. Then you could throw that in the food processor too. 

Chama is zooming old dog healing energy out your way! 

Also, Chama grieved terribly after Massie and Petie (her sheltie brother) and Basu died. She was in shock after Kai died because it was so sudden. She wasn't even particularly fond of him but the suddeness of it really threw her for a loop. 

There is a homeopathic remedy for grief and I believe there is also a Bach Flower remedy for grief. They can be used together. It certainly couldn't hurt to try those with both of the girls. 

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

How is Miss Z today? Continuing those positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni -- Update.*

Sending positive energy to Boni as she has your Mom there. May the BUN numbers be better, may Boni truly rebound with the fluids. I know they helped my cat with CRF tremendously to feel and do much better.

I know it all is so much for you right now, Lori. We are all here with you and surrounding Zamboni with love and positive energy and our prayers. Paws crossed for good numbers and a clear improvement for Boni today.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

We're back from the vet. Zamboni's BUN is down to 88 from 110. Creatinine is 2.1, That's also down, but honestly, I haven't a clue what it was before.







. Did I mention that my brain isn't working so well right now?

The BUN isn't down as much as we had hoped. But down is down, and we are very thankful. I've been told that the BUN level tells us more about how the dog feels and the Creatinine about how functional the kidneys are. So, the creatinine number is pretty good, and we're very appreciative for that as well. 

This gives info on kidney values if anyone is interested. http://www.marvistavet.net/html/body_chronic_renal_failure.html

Zamboni is for the most part still not eating on her own. She's given a variety of options at every meal -- boiled chicken, boiled bison, kibble, and the baby food mixture. Today, she did eat about 1/4 cup of boiled bison.







The good news is that is really likes the baby food combinations I've been preparing. She's always had a sweet tooth, so after I mix the foods (with whey protein for extra calories and protein -- thanks Lisa!) and supplements, I then add a bit of either raw honey or maple syrup. Maple syrup has a number of minerals like manganese, calcium and magnesium, and Zamboni always loved licking the plates when we had pancakes!

So, she's accepting the syringe feedings and licks her lips when the food is going down. She seems ok (if not thrilled) with the fluids. When she's not being administered to (we now have "meals" down to about 5 minutes and a lot less mess!), she's walking around the house and even going outside to check things out (instead of just going out to potty then coming right back in). 

We went out and grabbed a quick bite to eat last night. When we came home, she *bounded* to see Grandma walking in the front gate. Today, we had to run errands, and she and Grandma sat in the back seat of the car. She basked in the warm sunlight, a lot of petting, and had a grin on her face most of the time. She seemed very happy. I think in another day or so, she and Grandma will start taking short walks up and down our street. 

I don't know when (if?) she'll go back to eating on her own. But she's stabilizing, and she's moving around, curious and happy. So I'm good with that.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

I just saw this thread and am so sorry to hear about Zamboni's health problems. It's awful that you have to go through this so soon after Camper's tragic death. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. It sounds like she is doing better though. I hope she continues to improve and recover completely.

Take care of yourself as well. I'm so glad that your mom is there to help you and give you moral support. That will help a lot.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

That sounds like a definite, promising visit!!

Honestly, even though you are trying to get her to eat, I would not give her the option of kibble if you can manage it. Even she wants it and can eat it, kibble is not healing and in the long run may set you back. (Unfortunately, I speak from experience here.) Until she can and will eat real food (solid stuff), I would stay away from the dog food.

Digestive stuff is SLOW TO HEAL, certainly not what you want to hear, but this stuff takes a long while. Was lipase run?

I'm glad to hear that the external signs are also looking better. Someone up above mentioned that if anyone can get her through this crisis, you can. Great job, continued healing vibes being sent Zamboni's way


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Lisa, amylase and lipase were run when we were last at my regular vet's office 4/1. One was normal, and one was slightly elevated. I don't remember which was which. (I know. I need to start taking notes. I used to remember even the tiniest details and never needed to take notes, but right now, nuh-uh...)

Both were basically good is what I remember, and my vet said she would call my internist to discuss what this would mean vis-a-vis the pancreatitis when the internist arrives home from vacation early next week. 

When you say digestive stuff is slow to heal, do you mean weeks or months? Camper's lower GI issues usually resolved in 2-3 weeks. If we're talking a month, two or three, -- you're going to laugh, but -- our co-op has a great sale on the organic baby food I'm using, and I'll stock up before it goes off sale.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Re: amylase and lipase. One is quick to rise, the other is slow to go down. I *think* the amylase is quick to rise with pancreatitis and the lipase is slow to go down, but I may have them backwards -- this was nearly 9 years ago that I was told that!! Now if you tell me something today, I probably won't remember it tomorrow







It sounds like the pancreatitis is probably resolving.

I guess by slow to heal, that probably depends on what the trigger was. I am speaking from Indy's experience, and her issues were chronic. But although after several weeks I had her eating relatively normally, it would take essentially a sneeze to throw her digestion off again. I think she continued to have pain for a lot longer than she showed outward signs. Get a feel for how her abdominal area feels, so you will know, if it gets as tight as a drum, that is typically inflammation.

There is evidence that antioxidants play a big role in treating the long term effects, for those where this is a chronic condition. A quick google of "antioxidants" and "pancreatitis" will bring up a bunch of stuff, here's one: http://tinyurl.com/cuxz4h

With any luck you might get resolution quickly, but be careful not to rush it, in terms of food, or trying new things. You know, sometimes there's a treat that she might love, but sometimes doesn't sit as well with her -- be sure not to chance it for a good while.

These issues can be really different than the GSD GI issues, which is why I was always so lost with Max -- things I learned from Indy, I couldn't directly apply to him.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Late to chime in but we are wishing the best for Boni too. Sounds like grandma has a special effect with her.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Thanks for updating, Lori. I'm glad that Zamboni is enjoying her grandma-time. I am bummed that she's not eating much on her own but thankful that she's accepting the force-feeding. Is your guess that the lip licking is nausea? That's what Cleo does. 

Cleo was able and willing to eat on her own after a few days of force feeding but the littlest thing sets things off again. Luckily with that Amino B-Plex I can usually get her going after a few doses. 

Did the B-vitamin shot seem to make any difference?

I hope she starts eating on her own soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Absolutely wonderful improvements with Zamboni! I am so glad to hear of these. Grandma's magic works well-- as are all that you are doing for her Lori. She is enjoying the attention and love. Here is prayers being sent for continued improvements for Boni, and extra prayers for your own strength and comfort during this difficult time. You are doing a super job. Boni is so lucky to have such a great family caring for her!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Just checking in on one of the other super seniors. Am about to head out into the rain with mine.

I hope Boni had a good day!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

How is Zamboni doing today?


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Another vet visit. More numbers: 

Kidney values are up: 2.9 creatinine. 89 BUN.

Specific gravity of urine is 10.011. She's barely concentrating urine.

Zamboni ate a plate of chicken last night by herself. Otherwise, continues to be syringe-fed. We continue to give her fluids daily. 

At this point, we're realizing that the pancreatitis likely pushed her kidneys over the edge. She had been cruising along with relatively minor kidney issues (early renal failure) for a long time. But her kidneys appear to be failing, and it appears they may be failing quickly. My vet says she may plateau again, but she'll likely be on fluids the rest of her life. 

She seems happy. She and my mom went for a walk yesterday. I told Mom just to the end of the block and back, but they went quite a bit further. Mom said that Boni wanted to keep going, but Mom made the executive decision to turn around. So that's good. 

Meri has always annoyed the heck out of Zamboni, but Boni now seems to appreciate Meri now (Mer is much quieter these days). I'm glad they have each other even if they don't actually play together. 

Next vet appointment on Saturday. Depending on the results, I'll evaluate whether we need to keep going in for monitoring on a regular basis. 

I just wish Zamboni would eat her meals on her own.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Maybe Zamboni likes to watch you squirt food on the ceiling?

I wish I had some ideas or suggestions. Kidney failure is new to me. 

I'm sure Boni is very happy - she has the best mom and grammy!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

I'm so sorry that the news is not better.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

I'm sorry the news (or the timing) wasn't better. I can only imagine how difficult it is to be grieving for Camper and worrying about Zamboni. 

Kelp is good for kidneys but I know you said it's too high fat for what you want to be feeding with the pancreatitis. 

Hopefully she will continue to eat a plate of chicken. I'm glad she had a nice long walk with your mom and hope she will get one a day, as far as she wants. It's all about quality right now, right? Maybe it will stimulate her appetite.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

Spirulina for kidneys????


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/4/09*

I was hoping to check in and see better news. 

It is good that she walked with your Mom. AND again, I am very glad you have help there...

I am still thinking of you. Coming here to check on Zamboni.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

The internist is back from vacation. 

We're doubling Zamboni's fluids to 1000mL per day. We're adding B complex and B12 injex to her fluids. 

We're putting her on Baytril. It's ok to resume her Adequan injex, which should help with her knees/hips weakness (since we had to take her off the NSAIDs). She's been off the narcotics approx 36 hours to see if that will help with her appetite. So far, nothing. Yesterday, she didn't eat anything on her own. 

But she continues to like the flavor of the foods that I'm syringe feeding her. She just can't eat them on her own. She will, in the evening, take a Lean Treat, on her own, but that's it. But it's something to be happy about. At least she enjoys those. 

My mom is going home tomorrow. It doesn't appear that there is much left for her to do. I think that she helped pull Boni back from the edge after losing Camper -- reminded her that she has family besides Dh and me worth living for. And their walks each day are getting progressively longer. And Boni really enjoys those. (We've had some beautiful weather these last few days.) 

But Zamboni isn't eating for Mom anymore, and eating is the most important thing at this stage. The internist thinks the extra fluids might help here. But Mom's work appears to be done. With Easter coming, it will be nice for her to be home with the rest of the family. 

I have an ultrasound scheduled for Thursday with "my" radiologist (the one that has done all my dogs' work-ups over the years -- not the radiologist from the critical care hospital that did the initial ultrasound on Zamboni). So this will be a follow-up and a sort of second opinion all at once. I'm curious what he'll have to say.

So that's where we are. I'm hesitant to add much else to her diet at this point. She's taking a lot of medicine and interactions are a concern. Once we get the ultrasound report, we hopefully will have a clearer idea what we need to focus on. Is it still pancreatitis that is causing the problems? Is it the kidneys? Is it both? Is it neither and mostly just grief? Is there some other physiological problem entirely? 

Hopefully, we'll get some light shed on the situation. Right now, I feel like I'm fighting a lot of demons at once.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

I agree, take it one tiny baby step at a time and wait until the dust settles to get more information-you can't make their bodies talk unfortunately (unless you want the name of my Reiki lady-she seems to be really in tune). 

I was going to post, but wasn't sure if it was just cats, but increasing the fluids seems to help cats. And if you can get a cat to eat...So I am thinking that your internist is right. And I am sending out so many positive thoughts that it will result in some good appetite. 

The only thing I was wondering if she could have was like a little banana in her slurry? Some potassium. Plus it makes me feel better. 

I am thinking of you guys.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

It sounds like you have a good plan. I really like the B12 injections. They did wonders for Niko. My vet always recommends Veal flavored baby food. The smell makes me want to vomit but the doggies seem to enjoy it.

I second Jean's Reiki lady - but I tend to think outside the box.

I will keep Miss Zamboni in my thoughts and prayers. Boni has to get better otherwise I'm going to beat the Suck Fairy with a big stick. You hear that Suck Fairy?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

So it's that Suck Fairy we need to get after? We better all get our sticks out. 

Glad you are getting the ultrasound done, I agree about waiting and seeing and trying to nail this down better. 

Sure wish the news was better.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

A bit of fun news. I had all of the agility equipment out and was running Meri through it. Zamboni came outside to see what we were up to. 

So I gave her the sign to approach the dog walk. Sure enough, she started climbing. We have a full size dog walk (although it's only 36" high), so it's a long climb. She slowly walked across, down and stopped at the contact spot. She looked up, as though she were waiting for the requisite treat for doing the obstacle well. I quickly handed her a Cheerio from my pocket. She ate it. I released her, cheered and handed her another Cheerio, which she ate. 

I then directed her to the tunnel, which she cruised through (at Zamboni speed) and waited for her treat at the end. Two more Cheerios. 

We went around and around this way for a while. Dog walk, tunnel, even weaves. I even brought her over to the tiny jump, which she stepped over, clearly pleased with herself. Another Cheerio. 

After a while, she started to look tired, so we stopped and I gave her some more Cheerios. Then she stopped and looked away, as though she realized she was eating food. It was as if in the excitement of the agility and being "rewarded" for completed obstacles, her body "forgot" she couldn't tolerate food. 

When Zamboni took her first agility class at age 15, I felt it was a fun thing to do, something to keep her mind and body active. I didn't realize that in the intervening months, repeatedly doing the equipment in our yard with Boni, Camper and Meri, something would become ingrained -- the desire to work the equipment and of course, get "paid" for doing so. This seems to overcome her body's inability to eat. 

Amazing what and how our dogs learn, and how nearly everything positive we teach them comes back later on to be useful when we least expect it. 

Let's pray for more sunny (or at least not pouring-down rainy) days. You'll find us "running" agility equipment -- and hopefully Zamboni demanding to be paid for her hard work.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

That is so cool


----------



## GSD10

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Sending lots of good vibes to Zamboni from her senior pals just north of her


----------



## TerriB

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

That is great that she wanted the treats! 

Keeping Zamboni in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

That's awesome! 

I wonder how much of role depression/loss has on a dog's body? I know its not healthy for ours. I think Boni's interest in agility is a really good sign.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Thanks for sharing. I am very happy Zamboni still "works for treats".


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

<span style="color: #000099">Checking in on Miss Zamboni. So cute she was working for cheerios









Here's praying you get some answers.







</span>


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Hey Zamboni, you just keep trucking along there girl.

Depression in animals can raise H with their body and sole.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*



> Originally Posted By: LJsMomThat's awesome!
> 
> I wonder how much of role depression/loss has on a dog's body? I know its not healthy for ours. I think Boni's interest in agility is a really good sign.


I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully she will pull out of this spiral and realize she needs to eat and wants to eat.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Thanks for keeping up with the updates. 

I love that story







, teared me up. That is so sweet that she is working for her cheerios! I can just picture it. 

I think this is a good sign!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

I love the agility equipment story. Chama is the same way, that story really reminded me of her.









How is Zamboni today?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Good girl Boni for working that agility course and demanding your payment in full! May she perk up some, feel a bit better, and really enjoy some warm, sunshine-y days with you, the agility set-up, and her Cheerios.

Hugs and prayers for Zamboni.. and for you as well. Lori.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*








to Zamboni and her wonderful family.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Checking in to see how Zamboni is today.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Yep same here.....


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Checking in to see how the vet visit went.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

I hope Boni is feeling better today.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Any news?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Zamboni ate!









She ate two handfuls of Cheerios last night before bed. I also played Bowling for Beagles. She wouldn't eat kibble if I handed it to her, but if I rolled one kibble at a time at her, she'd eat it. So she ate kibble that way. 

This morning, she didn't eat, so I fed her the usual baby food breakfast (via syringe).

This afternoon, though, I heard crunching coming from the hallway. I thought it was Meri and I wondered what she got into THIS time. But it was Boni, starting to eat a Merrick's Texas Toothpick (beef tail), which she doesn't even like very much. I gave her a handful of Cheerios, which she quickly scarfed down. I couldn't give her more because she had her ultrasound and was supposed to fast beforehand. 

So, when we got home, I gave her some Cheerios while I made Meri's dinner. She looked at that with interest, so I gave her a plate of her low fat kibble and canned food, which she seemed to enjoy. She didn't eat a lot of it. But she ate!









The ultrasound showed some interesting things. The pancreatitis appears to be gone, entirely. So that's good. The left kidney is in ok shape. Not good, but not bad. It's doing ok. The right kidney, not good. Like, pretty bad. So the left kidney is keeping her going. 

There is something going on with the adrenal gland that showed up on the initial ultrasound. That radiologist called it a tumor -- which could be benign, or malignant, could be causing Cushings, or not (we never got into that because there's so much else going on). This radiologist (who is actually a better radiologist, at least acc to most of the vets in town) won't call it a tumor. He says it might be; but it may be just be that the adrenal gland is enlarged. It's too hard to say from an ultrasound. (And having watched this ultrasound, I see why. It's like watching a moving moonscape. I don't know how they see anything clearly in those things.) 

So, the radiologist said we should watch that and see what it does. If it remains the same and doesn't grow, then we don't need to worry about it. If Zamboni gets stable, my internist previously said we could do a Cushings test on her. That's kind of a big IF right now, though. 

The radiologist also suggested that part of the problem with the left kidney could be the heart meds she's on -- blood isn't perfusing to the edges of the kidneys. If we can drop the dosage, the blood would likely move better in the kidneys, make them more effective and make her feel better. 


So, it seems that we have a cardiac consultation in our future... Stay tuned!









But, overall, a good day. The pancreas looks good. She's eating at least somewhat on her own. I have a feeling that breakfast will be difficult for a while. She gets the appetite stimulant in the morning, and it seems to take a while for it to get things going. But that's ok. We can syringe-feed baby food breakfast and lunch (which allows me to supplement too), then she can eat a small dinner and her late-night snack on her own. 

And we'll continue sub-Q fluids spiked with Vit B indefinitely. 

It's progress.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Glad to hear it was a good day















x 1,000,000,000.5


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Oh that is wonderful! Keep eating Z!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

That is GREAT news!!!!!







I know that when Cleo had her big crash it took a while for her to really have a decent appetite but once she got going it slowly got better. Let's hope the same happens for Zamboni! 

Since the pancreatitis is gone, can you feed her kelp? That's the kidney food!


----------



## mspiker03

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Glad she is doing better!!!!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

Oh Lori, I have been following Zamboni's progress, and so so glad to read this! It is good NEWS!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni - Upd 4/07/09*

YESSSS!!!! Wonderful news! May the Bowling for Beagles, the Cheerios, the good news about the pancreas, the cardiac consult, everything be in a good way for Zamboni! Sending continued prayers for Boni to do well!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

When Zamboni wasn't eating, I was cooking everything imaginable to try to get her to eat real food. I have containers of all this stuff in my refridge. 

Today, I just put a small plate of fettuccini with boiled turkey down in front of her. She gave me that look: What? Leftovers? And no Alfredo sauce? Not even a bite of garlic bread to go with it? 

Nevertheless, she cleaned the plate. 










Her Italian grandma will be pleased.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

Way to go Boni! 

So Lori, are you exhausted? These seniors are wearing me out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomNevertheless, she cleaned the plate.


Yahoo!


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomWhen Zamboni wasn't eating, I was cooking everything imaginable to try to get her to eat real food. I have containers of all this stuff in my refridge.
> 
> Today, I just put a small plate of fettuccini with boiled turkey down in front of her. She gave me that look: What? Leftovers? And no Alfredo sauce? Not even a bite of garlic bread to go with it?
> 
> Nevertheless, she cleaned the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Italian grandma will be pleased.










Great news that she is eating again!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

Now that is too funny!!!


----------



## GabbyBond

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

Hooray Zamboni! So happy you are feeling better!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

Yummy dinner! 

Chama recommends that you buy these for Zamboni. They are low fat and ailing seniors go nuts for them! http://www.activedogsupplies.com/079038.html


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Mangia Zamboni! (or Zamboni does Italian food)*

Good girl, Boni! I guess she loves her fettucini! I am so glad she ate for you. Yes! She may be feeling better.. that is what I am hoping and praying. may Boni enjoy many more Italian pasta-fests!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

She's still a crazy girl, nothing normal about her. But we're talking about her blood levels... 

Just back from the vet.

BUN -- 38 -- Normal is up to 9-28. For a healthy geriatric dog, up to approx 35 isn't uncommon. So we're doing ok there. 

Creatinine -- 1.7 -- Normal (plain adult dog) is .08 to 1.8. That means Zamboni is NORMAL normal. Not geriatric dog normal.









Continuing fluids (lactated Ringer's, which I found for pretty cheap at Costco pharmacy if anyone ever needs them); my vet suggests we drop down to 600 mL over the weekend and she'll consult with the internist on Monday. I don't want to rush it though, so I told her we'll go down to 700mL. 

We just gave her half of the fluids. Now we're off to go for a walk in the woods, then to run some errands. The girls are always up for a ride.









Your good thoughts, positive energy and prayers have clearly had a HUGE impact. Zamboni has a big grin and bright eyes right now, as she waits for me to finish up so we can leave on our walk. 

She'd send her thanks, but she's impatient to get out the door. No manners that girl. None whatsoever.









I'll say it for her. Thank you.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Wonderful news!

Great news!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

That Zamboni - she just wanted you to grow a few gray hairs.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

This is FANTASTIC news!









I am so relieved. Chama celebrated this good news by having diarrhea on our walk and then enthusiastically eating all of her dinner.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

I'm so glad to hear Zamboni is on the road to recovery. Woo hoo! What great news!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Joanne, gray hairs?







Try an ulcer and insomnia. But I think a lot of that was caused by another of my dogs too.









Actually, the radiologist said that he thinks that the amazingly fast recovery of Zamboni's pancreas indicates that it wasn't true pancreatitis but severe inflammation caused by uric acid when the kidneys couldn't get rid of it all. I was really blaming myself for feeding her a high fat kibble all this time and causing this massive attack of acute pancreatitis, which I never saw coming. But he said no, this appears to be all resulting from the renal failure, which we've known about for a while. My regular vet says this makes sense. I'll talk to my internist about it on Monday, but given that she said that pancreatitis usually won't be healed enough to see on ultrasound for 6-8 weeks, I'm thinking she will concur. 

So, oddly, that helped a bit. I make all the nutritition and veterinary decisions, so when things start going so incredibly wrong all at once, it's shaken me to my core. So, Boni feeling better (even if she's still on that long path to renal failure because at some point, our parts do eventually wear out) is an immense relief. I just want my kids to feel good and be happy, you know? 

It's been a long couple of weeks. And yes, to answer your question above, I'm completely exhausted.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

I'm sorry you are exhausted but no wonder. I'm grateful for this news which is wonderful.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

YAY YAY YAY for Bomni! May her numbers be happy, her kidneys stay as stable as they are for a long time, and may she enjoy her walks with you and Miss Meri. Continuing to send positive thoughts and prayers to her-- and you!-- anyway.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Lori, I'm so glad you're not blaming yourself anymore. We do the best that we can with the information that we have - and we have A LOT of information. You are great dog mom - sometimes bad things just happen.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

<span style="color: #000099"> Awesome news!!!!









Now send that normal fairy to New York...we could use her!







</span>


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*








Wonderful news...so glad to come back and read this!! 

Glad she is doing better! You are such a good Mom.
I will keep praying.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Lori, How is "Z" and how are you doing?

Val


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Z appears to be doing ok. We go in tomorrow for a recheck of blood values. We've stopped the enalapril with the intent that we'll get more blood perfusing through the kidneys, so we're checking blood pressure to see if we can stay off it. If so, we may decrease or eliminate the Norvasc as well. 

She's eating regularly. She's still not up to her pre-crisis intake, so I'm loading calories into her food whenever I can. But otherwise, she goes for walks/hikes, drives, does her slow-but-steady agility work. 

She's back to keeping Meri in line, which is no small feat, and is demanding evening walks from Dh every evening, which







had been Camper's job. (Poor Dh, no rest for the weary). So she's picking up that slack as well. We're thinking we may be able to go away for her and/or Meri's bdays in the next few weeks. (The only major issue is her fluids, and that's rather routine now. Although, we want to be close enough to an urban area if we need an emergency vet.) 

I've read a couple different scholarly articles about how increasing O-3 fatty acids and soluble fiber has been shown to prolong lifespan in dogs with renal failure. My internist is reviewing those now. So we may be incorporating those into our diet as well. Obviously, I don't want to add oils into a low-fat diet unless there is a clear benefit.







With the fiber, it may turn out that the Cheerios I was feeding are a miracle drug after all as they release blood urea through the intestines instead of the kidneys. Heck, I was feeding them because they're crunchy and she liked them!









So, we'll see what we find out with the tests, and hopefully make drug and dietary changes to extend life a looong time.









Once she gets stable, I'll know way more about renal disease than I ever wanted.









Thanks for asking.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Sounds like Zamboni is the boss at your house! I'm still amazed that your crew would do anything for a cheerio. Mine would expect the entire box.

Fingers, paws, tails...its all crossed for good numbers tomorrow.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

WTG Zamboni!!!!


----------



## mspiker03

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*


----------



## Argonaut

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

This is great news after such a scare! 

Zamboni rules!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

Who woulda thunk it....cherios!! 

I knew about the 0-3's for kidneys, and maybe spirulina (as long as there are no autoimmune issues), but hadn't a clue about the soluble fiber. I might have to think about this for Max -- I worry about his kidneys.

Great job Zamboni -- good luck on the follow up labs!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

More good thoughts for Zamboni today. may she be doing better, enjoying her walks with DH, keeping Meri in line, and enjoying her Cheerios. here is praying for good BUN and creatnin numbers with each lab she gets-- and mostly, that Boni is just feeling well and doing well overall!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Zamboni is NORMAL!!*

YEAH BONI!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

When Zamboni was diagnosed with high blood pressure (late last year), it was at 240. With Norvasc, we could only get it down to approx 210. With Enalapril, down to 180-190. We couldn't get it any lower. 

Normal is approx 140.

Today -- Zamboni's BP is 150. My little Zen girl.









She lay in her Dad's lap for the test. That probably helped. Zamboni







's Dad. 

Sooo... Probably the internist will give us the green light to decrease the dosage of Norvasc, maybe even take her off of it entirely?

Kidney failure can cause high BP. So it appears as we've gotten her renal health stabilized, her BP has come down accordingly. And this will help us get her off hypertension drugs, which will help her kidneys even more. It appears that we're on a positive cycle for a change. 

It's like a weight the size of a house is off my shoulders. 

Thank you for your prayers and positive thoughts. There is no doubt in my mind that they clearly are working. We may have to do a cross-country tour and thank you all in person (in dog too!







)


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

That is GREAT news!!!!!!! Wow, go Zamboni!!!!!!!!!







We would love for you to come here and visit us! Chama and Zamboni could toddle around together and yell at the youngsters and Rafi and Meri could zoom around together!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

Wow, that's wonderful news!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

I think Zamboni, Chama, and Lady Jane should start the Old Broads Club!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

How is Zamboni doing?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

She's good. We increased her fluids to 800mL, but she's spunky and happy. We've now gotten to the point where we can't open the door but she's there demanding to go with us. She never used to do that because she knew she had to stay home (because Camper as my SD went everywhere with me). But nooo... the Queen SHALL ride in the carriage. She shall go for strolls around the neighborhood whenever she wishes. She shall go for walks when we're out running errands. "Yes, stop the carriage. I would like to take a walk at this park." 

In other words, Zamboni is better than ever. If her health is failing, you wouldn't know it.









And, tomorrow is Princess Meri's birthday, so we're going camping. The Queen will be thrilled. There's nothing like several days in the woods to brighten her spirits even more.









Ours too.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*



> Quote:the Queen SHALL ride in the carriage. She shall go for strolls around the neighborhood whenever she wishes. She shall go for walks when we're out running errands. "Yes, stop the carriage. I would like to take a walk at this park."


Just as it should be!

This is such terrific news. Way to go Zamboni!!!


----------



## The Stig

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

Thank you for the update, Lori. 

I am glad Zamboni is holding up so bravely, so well. These beagles are such little tanks. It is great to know that she is carrying on like an Empress, that is a wonderful sign.

Tummy rubs for her, 
Rei


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

Zamboni sounds great! A bossy girl.

Camping? Like in a tent? With bears and bugs?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomShe's good. We increased her fluids to 800mL, but she's spunky and happy. We've now gotten to the point where we can't open the door but she's there demanding to go with us. She never used to do that because she knew she had to stay home (because Camper as my SD went everywhere with me). But nooo... the Queen SHALL ride in the carriage. She shall go for strolls around the neighborhood whenever she wishes. She shall go for walks when we're out running errands. "Yes, stop the carriage. I would like to take a walk at this park."
> 
> In other words, Zamboni is better than ever. If her health is failing, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, tomorrow is Princess Meri's birthday, so we're going camping. The Queen will be thrilled. There's nothing like several days in the woods to brighten her spirits even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ours too.










Ha--no wonder my phone bill was so high last week! Zamboni and Chama have obviously been exchanging strategies on milking their people for all that they're worth! 

Enjoy your camping trip! I've been thinking about doing that with my two but I might have to settle for another trip up to my cousins' farm, during the week when they're not there so that Cleo can go too. 

I truly think they know when they've had a brush with death and, like people, become more determined to enjoy life. Smart old farts!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom. If her health is failing, you wouldn't know it.


If it is failing, then she is setting the example for all of us. Great work with her







. That being said, sure hope that she is as stable as ever


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

<span style="color: #000099">Awesome news!!!








</span>


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*



> Quote:
> 
> With bears and bugs?












Zamboni has met many bears in her lifetime. They are her friends. 

Bugs would not dare to harass the queen. 

(Now, ppppst. A secret between us peasants: she did not like the one mountain lion we met upclose years ago. But in all honesty, he was aggressive and I did not like him either.







)


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is even better!*

I think I could deal with the bears. My cousin lives in NH and says the Black Bears are really cute. But the bugs - no way. My idea of roughing it is staying at a hotel without room service. 

Have fun and stay away from the Mountain Lions!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is well....darn!*

Update: Good weekend in the mountains. Phenomenal weather! Boni seemed to have a great time. I'm sorting through photos now.









A few tests yesterday. 

BUN up to 50









Creatinine 2.1. Also up. 

Blood pressure: 240







I didn't realize we were going to take it, so her favorite tech held her. But she's not Dh by far. Still, that doesn't explain the huge bump. So back on Enalapril we go. 

None of these numbers are catastrophic. But we had shown such progress. Darn it. 

Later in the day, though, Zamboni took the GCG test and passed --easily, of course. The evaluator said she's never had such a calm dog during the 3 minute supervised separation. She just sat quietly, wagging her tail a bit, like "Ok, so we're waiting, right?"









Her certificate will read: _Zamboni, La Reina Chica _ (The Little Queen). 

Why should her siblings be the only ones with fancypants Spanish names? (Both Campeche's and Mérida's registered names are in Spanish). 

Forthwith she shall be known *formally* to the world (and to the AKC) as The Queen.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is well....darn!*

Hail Queen Zamboni!!!

I hope she got more than just a Cheerio as a reward!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Zamboni is well....darn!*

Glad that you had a great weekend









Sucks about the vet results









And







Zamboni on the CGC...I'm sure Mom will have a tasty treat for you!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is well....darn!*

Good luck wresting that title away from my Cleopatra!









Glad she had a fine weekend and of course she passed her CGC! 

How annoying about her numbers. It's always something with these seniors. They specialize in keeping us on our toes.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

I just got home from an appointment, opened the door, and was nearly bowled over by Zamboni.









I let Boni and Meri out into the front yard and Meri zoomed around like a crazy girl. Boni also ran around quite a bit, chasing me as I chased Meri. She was even bounding over the 10-12" rocks that border (ok, protect) the one flowerbed that Camper didn't completely destroy with his soccer games. 

Even though Camper respected that border, Zamboni apparently doesn't. In and out of the flowerbed she hopped, several times.









It's a beautiful day in Western Washington. Spring is here.









Let Zamboni's birthday month begin!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Who needs a flower bed anyways?









Hey, where are those photos you promised?









So what type of alcohol should we be celebrating Zamboni's birthday month with? I just spent another $245 at the vet today, so I might have to stick beer. Beer and Cheerios.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Beer is good. The generic stuff, where the label just says: *BEER*.









Photos. Ah yes.







Will get back to you on those. Some were on film. (yes, film. It's this old-time technology that we used in the 1930s...) 

I dropped off the film, but I need to pick the photos up.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Happy Birthday Month Zamboni! So glad you're celebrating by stomping on Mom's flowers! Chama recommends not stopping there but instead to dig a large hole and lie amongst and on them. It's really cooling on a hot day. She especially recommends this if you have delicate ferns. Here is what it should look like if you do it right:


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Lol Ruth. So you've seen the giant hole under my boxwood then? It's actually perfect. If someone tries to break into my house through the living room window, they'll break an ankle as they walk behind the bushes and fall into the giant hole. Frankly, I'm not sure how that bush has survived.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

wow ruth - that photo is precious!
...and i agree - happy birthday month boni


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Is Zamboni the digger? It's the hound thing--at least that's what Chama always says!









Every year I have fewer and fewer ferns come up in that area. In fact, I don't even know if I'll have any this year. But Chama sure did enjoy her fern umbrella and, after all, it is _their_ yard, right?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Totally a hound thing. I have sandpits for the jumps in agility in my yard. Meri will be out in the yard for hours digging in them. She buries her toys and bones in them. Then digs them up, then moves on to the next pit and just digs because it's fun. I figure, if she's just digging in the sand, that's fine. (She doesn't dig in the regular yard, or near any fences). It's easy to refill the holes. 

Boni digs for a cool place to lie down. She doesn't care if I care where she digs.







I think she used to care once. Now? Eh, no.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Remember when you borrowed my brain? I need to borrow yours. So if you're feeling brain dead this weekend, that's why...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Zamboni update, please! 2 weeks overdue!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Bloodwork done yesterday. Creatinine holding steady at 1.9. BUN at 50. Phosphorous and Calcium are WNL, so the calcitriol seems to be working. 

Fluids still at 800 mL per day

We're having eating issues the last 3-4 days. So she's back on the appetite stimulant. She loves her dehydrated chicken snacks (made locally with WA chicken); so this morning, I drove 30 miles and bought a case of those from the nice lady that makes them. I'm letting her eat way more of those than I should. But she didn't eat much food the last two days, and she's down 2 lbs, so I figure that the snacks are ok while we get her appetite figured out. 

We're working at it. She did eat half a sandwich roll and my pizza crust, so she is willing to eat food she really likes.









I had amylase and lipase checked with bloodwork last week (just to monitor them), and no evidence that pancreas issues are flairing up, so I'm not sure why she's not eating. 

But she's been in a good mood, and we're going away again this weekend. 

So that's where we sit.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Darn about the eating. I wonder what is going on?







I'm glad she is eating the little snacks and things. Perhaps you could make a doggie pizza? Seriously, what about a nice whole wheat pizza crust with some fish or chicken and a few veggies--whatever she normally likes? Or a sandwich with healthy ingredients? 

Chama is recommending gingersnaps. She says they are a great appetite stimulant. For a one pot meal she recommends quinoa/sweet potato/cooked eggs/buffalo/salmon/kale/parsley. That's her current favorite.









I hope Boni starts eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

I swear Zamboni, Chama, and LJ talk on the phone when we're not looking. Chama and LJ probably told Miss Boni to go off her feed to get some yummy goodies.









Using my best Alpha voice: EAT ZAMBONI - YOUR MOTHER DOESN'T NEED AN ULCER!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Is Ms. Boni eating today?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni is bouncing around today.*

Update please! We are sending hungry thoughts out your way!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

No torsion. 

She started to drool heavily yesterday afternoon. She was panting a bit more than I might expect. It was warm-ish, but I just felt like she was uncomfortable. 

Drool often indicates nausea, so I gave her Cerenia. But after about 40 minutes, she was drooling even more. Her abdomen felt somewhat soft but it seemed to bulge out. It was closing time, but I called my vet, who said bring her in. We went in, took x-rays that showed that her stomach was distended, like the balloon we're used to seeing. I immediately pulled Gas-X out of my bag (I'm SUCH the GSD owner!) and squeezed the contents of two down the back of her throat. 

But her abdomen was still relatively soft, but my vet felt like she was quickly moving toward a GDV. My vet tried to extract gas with a syringe, but only some thick fluid came out. 

Given that only one vet and the office manager were in, they weren't equipped to do anesthesia, which she felt was necessary due to Zamboni's age. Also, they don't keep patients overnight. The E/C isn't very far away, and they have the staff to do the procedure and keep her overnight. 

Dh had met me at the vet's office by then. So I left him to pay the bill. We loaded up and drove to the E/C. On the way, I kept reaching back and feeling her abdomen. At one point, it felt hard, so at a stop light, I put the car in park, put on the emergency brake and squeezed two more Gas-X down her throat. By the time we got there, her stomach wasn't quite so hard. 

My vet had called ahead; this is the Emergency Clinic affiliated with my internist's office, so they had her chart pulled, and they took her right in. I barely had time to give her a kiss on the head and tell her that she had better be strong during the procedure because I'd be waiting there when she came out of anesthesia. 

Sure enough, she came out of anesthesia just fine. I spoke briefly to the vet while they were prepping her. Her BUN was 129







but I did not give her fluids yesterday because of all of this. Her creatinine (which is indicative of how her kidneys are actually functioning) was holding at 1.9. 

The vet said that they sometimes see beagles bloat as a result of getting into the bag of kibble or treats when the owner isn't paying attention, but since I've been syringe-feeding Boni since last week, I know that isn't the case. I'm rather certain this is an idiopathic bloat.

So last night, Dh and I waited until she was fully out from under the effects of anesthesia. A kennel assistant walked her out to potty and she just trotted out calmly. We said goodnight to her when she came back in. I wanted to take her home, but I felt that keeping her there, where she could be monitored -- especially her blood pressure-- and where she could receive continuous IV fluids, was best. I told them that she would not eat anything, so not even to try. 

The internist is supposed to see her this afternoon. I'll bring her home today unless the internist gives me a very compelling reason otherwise. 

When they decompressed her stomach, gas, fluid, tiny bits of carrot (which were in her breakfast) and some grass came out. She must have snuck into the back yard when I wasn't looking and munched on grass. I'm kind of obsessed with my kids NOT eating grass, but she was stealthy.









In other words, her stomach was basically empty when she bloated. The grass was most likely in response to not feeling well. 

We've said it before in the health thread, but I think it's worth repeating. Dogs CAN bloat on an empty stomach. And if flat chested Zamboni, the beagle/spaniel can bloat, then any breed of dog can bloat. She didn't eat then go play a vigorous game of ball. She ate, then snoozed, and digested 98% of her breakfast. Her meal did not have any grains in it. 

Any dog can bloat at any time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Oh, man - glad you got her there in time!



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAny dog can bloat at any time.


Yeah, that seems to be the case, which scares the crap out of me.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

OMG - **** good thing you are so attentive (and good in an emergency). This is so scary. Big hugs to the 3K9Mom clan.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Oh, my goodness-- Boni! I am so sorry this happened. I am glad that you were so watchful and got her in, in time. May her recovery go smoother than you expect. Sending prayers to Zamboni that she wows everyone with a great recovery.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Boni is home. 

I walked her at the hospital to potty her and she attempted to drink out of a puddle. So I poured some bottled water into a bowl for her, and she drank it all. Apparently, we didn't pay for the Deluxe Package that included water.









On the way home, she lay in the back seat and looked out the windows, quite content. At home, she walked in, tried to drink a bunch of water and was annoyed when I cut her off. So she walked outside, tried to drink out of the kiddie pool. 

Anyone ever say that beagles are stubborn? And Her Majesty the Beagle is particularly hard-headed -- or rather, "tenacious."

When I herded her away from that, she bounded off the deck, pooped, then walked back in the house and is currently lying at my feet. Her head is resting on the book _101 Dog Tricks _ which is on the floor for some reason (probably knocked off the desk in the chaos of the last 24 hours) and she's sleeping.

Zamboni's best trick? Defying death twice in less than 2 months. Being hard headed isn't so bad, I guess.









Meanwhile, we have reglan injections (three times a day) to add to our pharmacopeia.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Okayyyyyy... I've been sick but was looking at active topics on my phone...saw this...and did a quadruple take. 

You must be wrung out. I think the Queen is probably feeling better than you! Holy schmoleys. 

And yeah-bloat can happen to any dog. How scary. And just to ramp up the fear level the vet office I go to just did a GDV surgery and tacking for an 8 week old Basset Hound puppy. Eeeeeeeeeek. 








to you all.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Yikes! Bloat is uber-scary! But I am glad to hear Queen Zamboni is doing just fine. She's quite a fighter!!!!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Holy














x 1,000,000,000.50


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Thankfully you were observant enough to realise what was happening and treated this accordingly. I relieved that she is doing okay.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Barb, is it the 

Holy







that's x 1,000,000,000.50 

or the







x 1,000,000,000.50 ???

Or both?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts. I will tell Zamboni of them when she wakes again. She ate a tiny dinner and went back to sleep. 

Apparently, an emergency clinic ICU does not provide for a restful sleeping environment.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*








I missed this thread! That's what I get for not checking the forum during work! 

I am so glad that Boni is ok.







I am still in shock from reading this. 

I think it's bizarre that she bloated but it really does seem that seniors are more prone to bloat. After Chama bloated both the e-vet and the regular vet said I should expecting her to keep bloating every few weeks.







Luckily that hasn't happened. 

Chama was v. thirsty after her e-vet ordeal b/c of the drugs. I was only allowed to give her half a cup of water at a time thought so she had a lot of little bowls of water. Like Boni she got a little creative in looking for a water source. 

I hope Boni recovers well and has a good appetite tomorrow! Maybe she just wanted multiple small meals?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Ruth, my internist did give me the "you know she's at an increased risk for GDV, right?" talk. Then she told me that standard of care required her to mention that a gastropexy was the only way to prevent GDV from being fatal. 

Yes, this is the doctor that cried with me when Camper's surgery went terribly wrong. Yes, she agreed it makes little sense when Boni has other health issues. Yes, she agreed that my surgeon would likely refuse and then would be on the phone with her (with me still in his office) and tell her she's a crazy lady. So, we had a rather wry laugh, and I told her that she fulfilled her duty under standard of care, and she could chart that I refused to consider a pexy. 

Zamboni can't be left alone for very long because she has to pee so frequently. So she goes with me or Dh everywhere anyhow. The most we ever leave her alone is to go out to dinner for maybe two hours. So we'll bring us with her and check on her frequently. If we want to go out to a movie, we can go on Saturdays and leave her at my vet's office for the afternoon. She can just hang out behind the front desk with the receptionist. She doesn't even need to go into a kennel. 

If I have other long appointments or during the summer when it's too hot to hang out in the car, she can go there as well. 

I know what the risk of re-bloating is. She DID handle anesthesia extremely well, but I'm not going to put her through a pexy, even a laproscopic pexy (which we've learned isn't perfectly safe). I don't know how long Zamboni has, but I'm not putting her through the same surgery that killed Camper.









Actually, she'd probably come through just fine. But I'd likely have a breakdown in the process.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Hey--don't forget about my nephew! You could hire him as your doggie sitter! He did a great job of holding Chama for me once when I was pulling porcupine quills out of her mouth! And he even made friends with Basu!









I absolutely agree with you--best to enjoy whatever time you have left with Boni than take a chance on losing her in surgery. I felt exactly the same way about the whole tacking thing. Remember that the e-vet strongly recommended I euthanize Chama b/c she said Chama would never recover from the bloat on her own (even the other vet said there was only a tiny chance she'd recover but my own vet was very optimistic and was calling me with all kinds of suggestions) and even if we did any kind of intervention she would probably bloat again in a few days plus she had a tumor anyway so I might as well pts.









I think Boni just wants to keep you on your toes. What's a month without a doggie health crisis?









Sometimes I think they have these near death experiences so that we will appreciate and spoil them even more...as if that's possible for Ms. Zamboni!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Well, gosh Ruth, your e-vets were idiots.







Even with Boni's health issues, no one ever even slightly implied we would do anything but tube and decompress Zamboni. 

You see, if you lived here, you would have access to the finest e-vets...









Nah, my internist didn't actually suggest we should pexy Boni. There are standards of care though. And she would have been negligent not to advise me of the risks and options. I understand that (and had she not mentioned it and Boni bloated again, I could have alleged that I "would have" done a pexy had I been told it were an option. People do that sort of thing.) 

As I said, we had a laugh. 

What's a month without a doggie health crisis? 1. I don't know. It's been so long since I've had one. 2. It might be a month where we could actually put $2 in savings. But as I said, I don't actually know.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

So glad Zamboni is home and feeling better








Lots of thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

<span style="color: #000099">Oh my gosh,how scary!!! I am so glad Boni is home and ok.

I am sending the "Normal Fairy"







back to you...but please send her back when you're done!









Hugs







to your "Z" from my "Z." </span>


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

We should all learn from your experience



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom her stomach was basically empty when she bloated. ........ I think it's worth repeating. Dogs CAN bloat on an empty stomach. .....
> Any dog can bloat at any time.



Everybody take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

Oh Geez Lori!
I have been following this thread, and last I checked Zamboni was doing good. Sorry haven't been able to post until now, but now look, How gosh darn scary, for all of you! I am so glad she is doing ok, and you were right there on top of things to get her to the vet asap.

I am so happy she is back home with you.

Many thoughts, hugs, and prayers, from me and my crew to you and yours!


----------



## AniasGSDs

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*

*I can't believe this!!!!! Another poor puppy bloating????????????*

I am so sorry that this happened to you both!!!!!

Having just gone through this myself, I completely understand how horrifying experience must have been for you!!!!

I am extremely happy that Zamboni made it though this OK and that you caught it early enough that the stomach did not torse like my Gretchen's did…..

*And you are absolutely correct – ANY DOG CAN BLOAT AT ANY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

<span style="color: #CC33CC">*Wishing Zamboni a speedy recovery!!!*</span>









Ania & Gretchen


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Zamboni checking in. Yesterday she felt quite well, but still tired. I spoke to my vet's office manager, and she has prepared an area under her desk in her office where Zamboni can hang out any time she likes (Zamboni LOVES sleeping under desks. If you can't find Zamboni, look under a desk.) So that's resolved. I can just drop her off anytime I need to do training with Meri, go to an appointment, or heck, even get my hair cut.









Last night, she seemed to feel fine, but was restless. No symptoms of anything wrong; she just wandered around a bit, which was kind of odd. 

So I gave her some Gas-X and she settled down. So Gas-X will be added to her already substantial drug regimen. 

Her only complaint is that she doesn't like that minty flavor.







So if anyone sees Bison or Rabbit Flavored Gas-X (her favorite meats), please pick us up a case. I'll reimburse you asap!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Thanks for the update! You know how we worry!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Sending good, positive, happy-tummy energy and prayers out to Zamboni! Believe me, if I had bison-flavored gas-x, I'd be mailing you a whole pallet of 'em! May Zamboni continue to do well and be the queen of the beagle brigade! We LOVE you, Boni!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Glad to hear that Boni is on the mend. Is she eating? I've started using Slippery Elm for Chama b/c nothing else was working. That works great!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowGlad to hear that Boni is on the mend. Is she eating? I've started using Slippery Elm for Chama b/c nothing else was working. That works great!


Ruth, is it ok to use slippery elm regularly?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *



> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowGlad to hear that Boni is on the mend. Is she eating? I've started using Slippery Elm for Chama b/c nothing else was working. That works great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth, is it ok to use slippery elm regularly?
Click to expand...

I am using it regularly. I can't find anything that says not to. I am giving 1 gel cap, 3 times a day, in between meals. For some of the stronger herbs it's usually advised to take one day off in 7 so I might do that.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Holy







How did I miss this?!!!! I am so sorry to hear.





















hugs for everyone.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Thanks Jen. 

Ruth, I'm not using any herbs on Zamboni. First, she's on too many meds and interactions are something I can't risk. Second, it appears very likely that the herbs are what caused the systemic bleeding that led to Camp's death after surgery (the herbs that his highly regarded alternative vet said would be fine, and I did not need to discontinue). I'm so disillusioned with herbal remedies these days, you can't even imagine.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

My continued prayers for Zamboni glad she is doing better!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Zamboni bloated... huh??*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomBarb, is it the
> 
> Holy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's x 1,000,000,000.50
> 
> or the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x 1,000,000,000.50 ???
> 
> Or both?


It was the







that were x1,000,000,000.5

I think I only said Holy







999,999,999.5 times


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThanks Jen.
> 
> Ruth, I'm not using any herbs on Zamboni. First, she's on too many meds and interactions are something I can't risk. Second, it appears very likely that the herbs are what caused the systemic bleeding that led to Camp's death after surgery (the herbs that his highly regarded alternative vet said would be fine, and I did not need to discontinue). I'm so disillusioned with herbal remedies these days, you can't even imagine.


I agree that no enough is known about interactions between allopathic drugs and other allopathic drugs and allopathic drugs (my father sure was proof of that) and herbs. 

I respect your decision and I feel the same way about allopathic medicine as so many things I've tried have caused such terrible side effects for Chama even though it says something like, "happens in only 1% of dogs" (like that stupid narcotic they gave her when she bloated almost killed her and they assured me was totally safe and they gave it to tons of older dogs who had no problems). Then the vet techs at the vet's office said it was ok to give her a higher dose of Tremadol and of course she got sick again.









Is Zamboni eating today?


----------



## The Stig

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

Hi Lori,

Glad to hear that Boni is on the mend. I hung out with mspiker03 today, and she gave me an update. 

Give her a lil pat for me. She is one tough 'ol cookie, that Zamboni.









Regards,
Rei


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *

I just reread my post and it didn't make much sense b/c, as usual, I was typing without my glasses on.









What I meant to say is that far too little is known about drug interactions, much less drug/herb interactions. We have so many drugs on the market and so many herbs (Western, Chinese, Native American) and no one is keeping track of much of anything. Herbs can be very powerful and need to be used with caution and just as with allopathic drugs, not every person/animal will react the same way to an herb. I also think that vets often prescribe drugs (and herbs) without taking into account the small percentage who will have a bad reaction or even looking at the recommendations from the drug companies. 

I am also, of course, very sorry for Camper's death and understand your reticence to use herbs now. 

For the record, I have now done extensive research on slippery elm and it is well documented to be totally safe and approved by the FDA.


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Zamboni -- recovering *



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI just reread my post and it didn't make much sense b/c, as usual, I was typing without my glasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant to say is that far too little is known about drug interactions, much less drug/herb interactions. We have so many drugs on the market and so many herbs (Western, Chinese, Native American) and no one is keeping track of much of anything. Herbs can be very powerful and need to be used with caution and just as with allopathic drugs, not every person/animal will react the same way to an herb. I also think that vets often prescribe drugs (and herbs) without taking into account the small percentage who will have a bad reaction or even looking at the recommendations from the drug companies.
> 
> I am also, of course, very sorry for Camper's death and understand your reticence to use herbs now.
> 
> For the record, I have now done extensive research on slippery elm and it is well documented to be totally safe and approved by the FDA.


I agree that not much is known about drug/drug and drug/herb interactions. There are so many different possible combinations that it would be a massive undertaking to design a study to look at these types of interactions. The best you could hope for is studies that look at the most common combinations.

Just as a general comment concerning FDA approvals - be it a drug or an herb application. Approval is only as good as the research that went in to the development of the product, FDA does not do their own studies. And clinical trials only cover relatively short periods of time. There can be a big difference between what you see in a population in a 6 month or year long study and the overall effects of using a drug (or herb) for longer periods of time. I'm not trying to say that the pharmaceutical companies (I work for one) or natural product companies are doing a bad job. But it isn't practical to do a 10 year study (as an example) to get a product to market. If you think medicines are expensive now (and it typically takes 10-15 years to develop a new drug, get it approved, and then get it to market), imagine the increased costs if it took a company 20-25 years to get a new product to market. There are still some risks associated with anything we are using to treat our pets or ourselves and we have to make as informed decision as possible as to what is an acceptable risk.

I hope Zamboni is feeling much better.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

A good day in Zamboniland.

She has been feeling very punchy. She's bopping all over the place, barking at Dh when he doesn't immediately give her a snack, barking at Meri when she dares to *look* at the spare piece of kibble that Boni found and was thinking about eating.









I'm now giving one Gas-X after each meal because her stomach was rumbling and a bit distended yesterday. And we're taking walks after meals and snacks, to ensure the best motility possible. 

Her tail has been held high, which I haven't seen at all in about two weeks. Yes, she's definitely punchy, feisty, and "hey, {bark!} Mom, get the heck out of my way! {bark!} I want to go outside and you're standing in my way!" (bounds off the deck and chases Meri for reasons none of us can figure out, including Mer.) 

I call her the Queen, but she's starting to remind me more and more of Queen Elizabeth II. A little short, kind of stodgy, but she just goes on and on, and no one -- I mean, NO ONE -- dare tell her that it's time to abdicate her throne.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Ha! Go Zamboni! She and Chama have some kind of pact to defy all odds and boss as many people and other animals around as possible!









Isn't that funny about the rumbling stomach thing--Chama's had that off and on for months now. It's connected to her bacterial overgrowth but who knows why she has the overgrowth in the first place and why it won't go away! 

Hope she has a great weekend!


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

I bow down to Queen Zamboni.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

She is a hoot! I managed to miss the bloat post but I sure am glad she came through and is doing very well it appears!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Seems like we have one queen on the East (Queen Chama) and one on the West (Queen Zamboni). All hail the Queens! Let them both continue to defy the odds and live life they way they want! As royalty!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Hey, how is the Boss doing? It's been 11 days since the last update!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*








Waiting for some good Zamboni stories!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for some good Zamboni stories!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Zamboni checking in (and a little annoyed that Barb bumped her while she was napping).

BUN hovers at 45. Still trying to figure out how to get it down more (I'd love to see it at 20-30), but it's not budging. But it's a good enough number, so we're fine with that. Creatinine dropped AGAIN! It's 1.7, which is down from 1.8 a month or so again (down from 1.9 the month before). So that's great. 

Calcium and phosphorous are remaining in the normal level. 

So, the calcitriol is working. We've dropped fluids from 800mL per day to 650 with no adverse effects, even though weather is warmer out now. 

We found a pharmacy that *accurately* compounds Baytril, so although it tastes terrible, even liver flavored (next time we'll try beef), we're giving that a shot. It may be more bio-available in compounded form. It's definitely cheaper. We're trying this on a test-basis. It's also one less pill that Her Majesty has to take (well, 1.25 less pills). Why Baytril? We're not sure. She just does a lot better on it than off. We think that perhaps she has an infection deep inside her kidney that is suppressed until we stop the abx. There is an infex that shows up on the ultrasound, but there's no way to know if it's an old infection or a current one. But every time we take her off the Baytril, she feels worse. So she's staying on it, probably for the rest of her life. 

Geriatric medicine ain't like regular medicine sometimes.









With regard to the bloat episode, she still is taking reglan before her two meals and before she goes to bed. She also takes 2 gas-x before meals, before bedtime, and sometimes, in the middle of the night when the gas sounds are loud enough to wake me up (ok, I'm pretty sensitive to *those* noises now). I tried backing off the dose of reglan, but it was immediately clear that she needed the full dose. I'm staying open to backing off the meds when I can, but obviously, the effects are dire if we do so too quickly.

One of the best preventatives for bloating is simply a rather vigorous walk after eating. It gets the GI tract moving, therefore the stomach empties faster. I don't know why all us GSD owners haven't been doing this all along. With Zamboni (especially since her tummy was shaved for her ultrasound), I can see her tummy's postmeal swell subside. I'll definitely continue post meal walks for all my kids. Every meal. Forever. It seems to be a simple way to hedge my bets. 

Otherwise, she's happy. She naps a bit more (due to the reglan). But is doing ok. Right now she's annoyed because I'm not feeding her the Evangers canned grain free meals (with her kibble), which she likes. Natural Balance canned just isn't as delicious, but we are still sticking with low fat grain free diets, so we don't have a ton of options. 

It's always something, you know? 

Her Majesty would like the Evangers situation remedied. Please someone get to it!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Does Zamboni have any idea how worried I've been? 

Interesting about the Baytril. LJ stops itching, no drippy nose or gloppy eyes on Baytril. What does bio-available mean? Does it work better?

I will starting walking my two after meals so if it helps with the gas/burping. So its ok to give more than 4 Gas-X in 24 hours? 

I hope they clear up the Evangers situation soon. I don't want our Queen to be unhappy!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

I'm glad to hear Boni still seems to be doing well.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

that's a pretty good update. 

When Max was on the EVO and Evangers canned, his bun shot up to 37 and his creatinine went up about .2 or .3. It seemed to resolve when when I stopped all (canned) dog food. But I did put him on a kidney cleanse supplement. 

I understand about the Baytril. Mine are like that with the doxy, and Max isn't geriatric! With indy, it's understandable.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Joanne, you'd have to talk to your vet about how many Gas-x are safe. I'm working off this info: http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Simethicone-9924944

But Zamboni has already bloated and every meal, she bloats up some. So I'm walking a line between bloat, which I KNOW would be lethal, and the info I have on simethicone (which is listed here) as well as my internist's and regular vet's input. So I'm going to err on the side of giving extra Gas-X. Whether it's appropriate for other dogs in higher doses (especially geriatrics who tend to be more sensitive to drugs) has to be a case-by-case call by the vet and owner. 

Note that a side effect could be gas (another of those side effect ironies, kind of like metronidazole could cause diarrhea, and some antidepressants can cause suicidal thoughts). Zamboni doesn't develop gas from Gas-X, but in another dog, gas could be a side effect. This MSDS is human-based though. All reasons to proceed with caution. 

Bioavailability refers to the amount of the active ingredient of the drug that actually is available for systemic circulation and is absorbed where it's needed in the body. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioavailability

This is affected by how the drug is administered (injection, pill, liquid, ointment, etc), when it's given, where, how, etc. There are ways to ensure that the patient receives the maximum active ingredient of the medicine. But sometimes, we don't want that. Sometimes, we want a tapered release of the drug. Injection is almost always the way to ensure highest bioavailability, but the drug may leave the system faster that way. 

In Zamboni's case, Baytril tablets have all that tablet-y stuff (binders, coatings and such) that holds the pill together. When it's compounded, we're taking the pure antibiotic and mixing it in an oily solution. Her GI system doesn't have to break it down. It hasn't been processed into little purple tablets with all that extra stuff that her body has to separate out. It's free-floating Enrofloxacin (antibiotic). I shake this to mix it, measure, and administer it with a syringe. 

Obviously, you have to have a pharmacist who knows exactly what they're doing. Pharmaceutical licenses give people the freedom to do compounding, but from what I've read, most haven't a clue how to do it correctly. So I use a pharmacist that's about 40 min away.









And, Zamboni says, abx compounds taste awful, even with liver flavoring. Her calcitriol tastes fine. But the abx?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

I'm glad to hear that Boni is more than holding her own. I knew she'd find a way to get her nightly walks!









Give her a big hug and kiss from me and Chama says to give her a special low fat treat.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Thank you for explaining everything in an easy to understand way! Everyday I learn something new here.

My DS can't take Gas-X because it contains sorbitol. I will stop the Gas-X for a while and see if maybe that is the problem. 

Too bad they can't flavor Boni's abx with green tripe.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Her Majesty doesn't like tripe.









Now chocolate chip cookies, she likes.







So does her Mom, who very thoughtfully picks out the chocolate chips for her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Now that's a good mom! 

Just glad she's trucking along.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

More bloodwork (Zamboni is going to be a raisin pretty soon)

BUN 37 

Creatinine 1.6 (which shows how her kidneys are actually functioning) Woo Hoo!









I







Calcitriol!!!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Yay Zamboni, Queen of All She Surveys! Congrats on the happy kidneys results!!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Great news.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*








great news!!!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Her Majesty Zamboni or "Don't mess w/ the Queen"*

Lori, I just saw this:
**Ruth, I'm not using any herbs on Zamboni. First, she's on too many meds and interactions are something I can't risk. Second, it appears very likely that the herbs are what caused the systemic bleeding that led to Camp's death after surgery (the herbs that his highly regarded alternative vet said would be fine, and I did not need to discontinue). I'm so disillusioned with herbal remedies these days, you can't even imagine. ***

I am so sorry if this was a contributing factor, and if it was in fact the factor. I can only imagine how that feels. 

My experience, is that even with alternative vets, I don't believe much unless I read it for myself. The vets that use these things seem to know a fair amount about their products, but never enough for my liking. 

I have had similar issues with Indy, where decisions I made based on information (often from alternative vets), from what should have been reliable resources, ended up harming her very much. I know how that feels to some degree. 

In fact, that is why I know so much now. I learned that if I want to use something, it's up to me to know everything about it. That attitude gets in the way sometimes, but those are the lessons that I have learned. Alternatives *are* powerful, both in the positive and negative sense. I do believe that they are less harmful than most of the drugs out there...

I'm so sorry if this was a contributing factor. Please be kind to yourself about it


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Zamboni's travelogue. (update)*

Just a little update. 

There was a service dog conference in Gig Harbor, WA this weekend. I attended. Dh and the girls met me there. Since Meri would likely be a distraction to a hotel full of SDs (those sideward glances that say "hello! will you play with me?"), we opted to bring the RV and rough it a bit (as much as you can "rough it" in an RV.







)

Zamboni had a great time. She takes a walk after every meal, plus snacks, which amounts to about 5 walks a day (and usually one at about 1am). So she got to see a lot of the area. 

The last several days, she has been sleeping really well, only waking once during the night. Either this means that she is perspiring more in the heat, or perhaps that her kidneys are functioning better with the calcitriol and are capable of "holding it." She does pee about 5 gallons in the morning (well, perhaps an exaggeration), so she can be perspiring that much. 

Now that we're not getting up 4-5 times during the night, we're all feeling better. Without all the nocturnal activity, Meri has learned to sleep in a bed, and not her closed crate.









Yesterday, we got home and everyone took a nap (well, I did laundry. Why does a weekend away from home create so much laundry?). Then the girls went into the backyard, presumably to potty.

Suddenly, I heard thundering elephants across the deck, and Zamboni came running into the house, followed by Meri. Then Zamboni chased Meri down the hallway. Both bounced in front of me, with grins on their faces. I told them to "go get Dad!" and they were off, with tails waving, chasing each other. 

The last thing I saw was him shouting "eek! Beagles!" as he ran outside, followed by two wild bounding girls.... 

Zamboni goes through a lot every day, with over a dozen pills, fluids, etc. And she has some bad days. I know that without this medical intervention, she wouldn't be here, and I question if what we're doing is right. But I know that she is always aware, loves us, likes and enjoys Meri (some days more than others), enjoys her meals, really likes her walks, and most days tolerates the medical treatment pretty well, so we keep going. 

Days like yesterday, though, are a blessing. They sooth my soul, that what we're doing is, in fact, the right thing. 

And apparently, we need to get away even more frequently.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Zamboni's travelogue. (update)*

Thanks for the update, I was hoping I wouldn't have to







Zamboni again!!

Sounds like it was a good, a very good weekend


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Zamboni's travelogue. (update)*

YAY for the success with the Calcitrol, the fluids, and your being so watchful of Her Royal Highness! It sounds like she is really feeling well. That must do your heart good! Continuing good thoughts for continuing good days for Boni!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Zamboni's travelogue. (update)*

Yay for Miss Bossy Beagle!


----------

